# Paralyzed at Calero - Super Bowl Sunday ... a little ride before the game



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

So this happened on Super Bowl Sunday. I had to work pretty hard (and continue to) to get my body back. Fortunately, very gratefully, I am back on the bike

Lately I have been thinking about this a little more and decided to share. This was just a careless moment on a non-technical trail from an experienced rider.

I guess the lesson is, is that things can change in an instant - I know this is such an overused expression - but it is good to hear again especially in these uncertain times - there is always much to be grateful for.

Here is my Facebook post about what happened...







On Superbowl Sunday I went for a mountain bike ride at Calero Park. I was coming back down the mountain&#8230;
When I first came to, I immediately knew that I was paralyzed. I knew where I was and what had happened. All I could do was to lay there, not move my neck and wait for help. I will never forget just staring at the tree above me and watching the leaves blow in the wind with the blue sky in the background. I could see my arm outstretched to the right but it didn't feel like it was a part of me. For a half a minute I was a little concerned about my breathing as I could feel the paralysis creep up my chest, but that passed soon. It was very surreal, peaceful and I couldn't help but feel closer to my maker. As I laid in silence in nature with my maker in a way, it was beautiful. I also thought about how my life had just changed and I would not be the same. I pictured Stella and Jamie and how much I loved them and how sorry I was. I also thought about the rest of my family, the puppies and how grateful I was to have such a blessed life.
Help arrived in about 10 minutes via a group of fellow mountain bikers. I told them to call 911 and that I couldn't move. I told them not to move me or take off my helmet. There were about 5 of them and they put a couple of survival blankets on me and stayed with me until help arrived.
After a while a ranger came, then the helicopter. There was no place to land so they dropped a guy and a cage for me from a cable. They put a collar on my neck, got me on a board and transferred me to the cage. Up we went, through the trees and into the helicopter. Those first responders are amazing.







I suffered a c7 spinal fracture with c2-c5 spinal cord injury/sprain and a concussion. I spent the next 5 days in Trauma ICU and fortunately required no surgery. By the time I got to the hospital I had regained some use of my arms and legs. This type of injury drops your blood pressure so they had to raise it to a high level in ICU to aid recovery. I started to learn how to walk again and started using my clumsy hands.







After ICU I spent the next 5 days in their amazing rehab unit doing physical therapy, occupational therapy, workouts, and meeting with many different 
Stella has been amazing throughout this ordeal and I love her so much. She came to the hospital every day, sometimes twice keeping me company, bringing me food and Philz coffee In addition she had to hold down the house and the business. She basically was going 24/7 for a couple of weeks - she is amazing!!! Jamie was also amazing visiting most days bringing food and coffee as well. I have the best wife and daughter ever! My mom, sister and brother in law would make visits over from Capitola after work which was a serious pain in the ass for them, they even brought my niece Erin over once.
I had a number of friends come to show they care bringing me coffee, cookies, muffins, avocado toast, hugs & kisses, etc. I was so grateful for these visits.







When Stella came to get me out of the hospital I couldn't help but break down. To think 10 days ago I lay motionless on the trail and now I will walk out! It was the best feeling to finally get out and go home. I have been home now for 6 days. I continue rehab and slowly I will get steadier on my feet and get better use of my hands. All in all I am doing great it just takes a little more time to type, tie my shoes, etc.
I must say that I have a much deeper appreciation for being upright and for all of my loved ones and friends. I had so many people praying for me - people I didn't even know and I appreciated all of it.
It's great to be alive!!!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow. Great outcome.

Jamming my neck last spring as my head smashed the dirt in a high speed washout really scared me about this type of injury.

Keep strong!


----------



## piaadoll (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story and so glad to hear you are back on your bike. I can’t imagine all the thoughts that went through your head. 

I ride Calero and know exactly where that spot is. 

I was taken out at UCSC by something silly. Currently have a broken right wrist so came across your post this forum. 

Take care! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

hillsandspills said:


> So this happened on Super Bowl Sunday. I had to work pretty hard (and continue to) to get my body back. Fortunately, very gratefully, I am back on the bike


Lucky man hillsandspills - clearly you're around for a reason :thumbsup:

I'm a little confused on the timeframe? Accident was in February?

Assuming so, how are you now 9 months later?


----------



## mrallen (Oct 11, 2017)

hillsandspills said:


> So this happened on Super Bowl Sunday. I had to work pretty hard (and continue to) to get my body back. Fortunately, very gratefully, I am back on the bike


So very happy to hear that you are making a great recovery and even back on the bike. I cannot imagine how scary and great that first ride must have been.

My wife had a C6/7 accident almost 6 years ago and unfortunately it was basically a complete injury. What a change for a perennial Ironman. Despite the injury, she managed to get back on a highly customized hand cycle which she uses for a half-marathon every year. It's probably the happiest day of the year for her. There is just something special about being on a bike.

I wish you all the luck in getting back to full recovery.


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

C Smasher said:


> Wow. Great outcome.
> 
> Jamming my neck last spring as my head smashed the dirt in a high speed washout really scared me about this type of injury.
> 
> Keep strong!


Thanks C Smasher!


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

piaadoll said:


> Thank you for sharing your story and so glad to hear you are back on your bike. I can't imagine all the thoughts that went through your head.
> 
> I ride Calero and know exactly where that spot is.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the wrist! It's always better when you can walk out


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

J_Westy said:


> Lucky man hillsandspills - clearly you're around for a reason :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm a little confused on the timeframe? Accident was in February?
> 
> Assuming so, how are you now 9 months later?


The accident was on Feb. 2, 2020. I am doing a million times better - I was incredibly lucky ... the doc's told me that over and over as they were poking me in places you shouldn't be poked to check my nerve damage.

I have some nerve damage but it continues to get better. I got most of my fine motor skills back but don't feel hot or cold too well and still a little trouble with balance. Luckily, balance on the bike is good.

I also had muscle loss in my arms and shoulders and still working to get that back. When I push the leg muscles it's a weird feeling, hard to describe, but they are doing pretty well.

I guess more than anything I feel truly blessed to be able to still do everything I love, it could have very easily been a much different outcome. I am an outlier and I saw a lot of other people in rehab that weren't going to recover.


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

mrallen said:


> So very happy to hear that you are making a great recovery and even back on the bike. I cannot imagine how scary and great that first ride must have been.
> 
> My wife had a C6/7 accident almost 6 years ago and unfortunately it was basically a complete injury. What a change for a perennial Ironman. Despite the injury, she managed to get back on a highly customized hand cycle which she uses for a half-marathon every year. It's probably the happiest day of the year for her. There is just something special about being on a bike.
> 
> I wish you all the luck in getting back to full recovery.


So sorry to hear about your wife's accident. Having your body taken away from you is a tough thing to have to accept especially when you have a passion and are very physical like your wife is.

I only have a glimpse as to what both of you and your family had to go through. The emotions, the painful and insanely difficult rehab, getting help for things you can't do, changing the house so you can get around...

It sounds like your wife is a special person to go through that and still compete. It also sounds like she is very lucky to have you. I was so focused on recovery I think it was equally as hard on my loved ones, sometimes more-so.

My heart is with you both! Thanks for telling your story


----------



## mrallen (Oct 11, 2017)

hillsandspills said:


> So sorry to hear about your wife's accident. Having your body taken away from you is a tough thing to have to accept especially when you have a passion and are very physical like your wife is.
> 
> I only have a glimpse as to what both of you and your family had to go through. The emotions, the painful and insanely difficult rehab, getting help for things you can't do, changing the house so you can get around...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good thoughts. She is a very special person. She's learned to use what she can and kept positive throughout.

Something that I'm sure you already know is that the doctors can't really tell you anything about what you'll recover. However, even as complete as Laurie is, every once in a while some small thing will start working a little bit. A spot of sensation here or some small movement in a finger. So, don't give up on your recovery. More things will come back. Good luck!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

hillsandspills said:


> I guess more than anything I feel truly blessed to be able to still do everything I love, it could have very easily been a much different outcome.


Outstanding perspective.

My story is a little similar -- bad accident 22 years ago, conscious the whole time to tell my wife what to do, helicopter ride. I finally started riding again 10 years later when the kids were ready to ride, and realized I shouldn't have waited so long. 4000 miles in the forest last year.

In the end, big deal if I'm a few clicks slower. I would take an amputation over a head injury any day.

Carpe Diem


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

mrallen said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts. She is a very special person. She's learned to use what she can and kept positive throughout.
> 
> Something that I'm sure you already know is that the doctors can't really tell you anything about what you'll recover. However, even as complete as Laurie is, every once in a while some small thing will start working a little bit. A spot of sensation here or some small movement in a finger. So, don't give up on your recovery. More things will come back. Good luck!


It's so weird how things come back online and sometimes you barely notice. I will get some tingling, little burning / tickle spots in different areas and know things are happening

How long after injury is your wife still noticing things coming back online?


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

J_Westy said:


> Outstanding perspective.
> 
> My story is a little similar -- bad accident 22 years ago, conscious the whole time to tell my wife what to do, helicopter ride. I finally started riding again 10 years later when the kids were ready to ride, and realized I shouldn't have waited so long. 4000 miles in the forest last year.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear you finally got back on 2 wheels! I remember my first ride out, probably too soon as I didn't have great balance and little strength but it felt so amazing to get on the bike and the lift in my spirit probably helped the recovery. I got to do that ride with my daughter who could finally ride circles around me

Slower just means you get to enjoy the ride a little more!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Holy cow man that is scary, super stoked you had such a good recovery.

I had a bad health scare back in 2012 and it certainly makes you appreciate things in a different light.


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> Holy cow man that is scary, super stoked you had such a good recovery.
> 
> I had a bad health scare back in 2012 and it certainly makes you appreciate things in a different light.


I can't say that I would wish this on anyone but it does change your perspective!

Keep riding and drinking great beer:thumbsup:


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty scary....and amazing. As a fellow broken neck survivor (I fractured my C1 & C2 in 2014 in a TWO mph crash), welcome to the club. I was told 40% of people with my injury die from suffocation, 40% are quadriplegics and 20% recover just fine. I actually rode my bike back to my car because I didn't realized how hurt I was. The doctor said "that shouldn't have been possible with your injury". I only went to the ER because while I was taking a shower, I couldn't feel the stare hit the back of my head. I was going to take some Tylenol and go to bed. 

I was told my recovery would take 8 weeks in a next brace. I was released to ride again after 7 weeks. I was told the bones I fractured are even stronger now. I started out a lil' hesitant but my biggest issue was my neck muscles didn't like holding up my head for a long ride. That went away after a few weeks. Because my crash was from going TOO SLOW on a simple roller, I adapted my old MX days mantra....if in doubt, punch it. I know it sounds crazy but my aggressiveness has gone next level. I don't ever think about crashing. I ride stuff I never would have pre-injury. I learned that pushing the envelope **with razor sharp focus** has actually improved my riding the gnar 10 fold. Good luck in your continued recovery.


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

k2rider1964 said:


> Wow, that's pretty scary....and amazing. As a fellow broken neck survivor (I fractured my C1 & C2 in 2014 in a TWO mph crash), welcome to the club. I was told 40% of people with my injury die from suffocation, 40% are quadriplegics and 20% recover just fine. I actually rode my bike back to my car because I didn't realized how hurt I was. The doctor said "that shouldn't have been possible with your injury". I only went to the ER because while I was taking a shower, I couldn't feel the stare hit the back of my head. I was going to take some Tylenol and go to bed.
> 
> I was told my recovery would take 8 weeks in a next brace. I was released to ride again after 7 weeks. I was told the bones I fractured are even stronger now. I started out a lil' hesitant but my biggest issue was my neck muscles didn't like holding up my head for a long ride. That went away after a few weeks. Because my crash was from going TOO SLOW on a simple roller, I adapted my old MX days mantra....if in doubt, punch it. I know it sounds crazy but my aggressiveness has gone next level. I don't ever think about crashing. I ride stuff I never would have pre-injury. I learned that pushing the envelope **with razor sharp focus** has actually improved my riding the gnar 10 fold. Good luck in your continued recovery.


I was told about the same thing on the percentages - we are lucky! The nerve stuff is interesting and probably the most lasting part of my injury ... not sure about yours.

I have to admit I am more careful and don't like to get air as much as I used to but I am definitely back to doing all the same trails and I am extremely grateful for that!

I love hearing how your riding has even gotten better! I definitely have a level of enjoyment now that I didn't before.

What an awesome sport


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, and your positive spirit.

I'm going to have to add a survival blanket to my pack, to go with the compression bandage.


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

b rock said:


> Thanks for sharing, and your positive spirit.
> 
> I'm going to have to add a survival blanket to my pack, to go with the compression bandage.


Yeah, crazy ... I was blown away that 2 guys were carrying those!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Scary. Glad you're on the mend. I'm a C5/C6 & T12 breaker. Major trauma injuries have this paradoxical effect on people where the 'realness' of the situation force feeds you perspective. I spent about 2 years of surgeries and rehab where they put my face together and (new) teeth in plus being immobilized in the brace for what seemed like forever, anyway during this time where my job & purpose was singular - to heal - I gained insights, empathy and appreciation for people that I doubt I would have otherwise. You clearly have a great support crew so I know you know exactly what I'm talking about. All the best to you.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy crap, Hills! This could have been so much worse and can happen to any one of us. I'm happy to hear your recovery is going so well. 

Great perspective and outlook!


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

Carl Mega said:


> Scary. Glad you're on the mend. I'm a C5/C6 & T12 breaker. Major trauma injuries have this paradoxical effect on people where the 'realness' of the situation force feeds you perspective. I spent about 2 years of surgeries and rehab where they put my face together and (new) teeth in plus being immobilized in the brace for what seemed like forever, anyway during this time where my job & purpose was singular - to heal - I gained insights, empathy and appreciation for people that I doubt I would have otherwise. You clearly have a great support crew so I know you know exactly what I'm talking about. All the best to you.


That is a heck of an event! You have definitely gone through much more than I have and I wish you all the best.

I like how you put that it force feeds you a perspective. It also forces you to accept before you can benefit from the perspective. I know I am guilty for not wanting to accept. I do think it is my practice to recognize the lessons and perspective.

All the best and sending you lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## hillsandspills (Oct 1, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Holy crap, Hills! This could have been so much worse and can happen to any one of us. I'm happy to hear your recovery is going so well.
> 
> Great perspective and outlook!


Thank you so much!

A big reason I wanted to post this is to let more of us know something unintended can happen in a flash if we are not present on the bike.

Ride on!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

hillsandspills said:


> I also had muscle loss in my arms and shoulders and still working to get that back. When I push the leg muscles it's a weird feeling, hard to describe, but they are doing pretty well.


I know that sensation well. I had a similar recovery process from severe brain stem swelling due to cancer. Docs told me that the physical recovery process would be similar to what someone who experienced a TBI would go through.

I wasn't able to do intensive physical therapy like you had, though. Because my proximate issue was a cancer diagnosis, I had to deal with treatment for that. Which wrecked my immune system. Which meant lots of isolation, effects on my body (just the chemo alone messed other things up for awhile), so the physical recovery took a back seat. I got intimately aware of the weird sensations in my legs, first from walking, and then from trying to run. Thinking back on it, I think that a big part of that weird sensation for me was that my brain was working extra hard to process the coordination needed for higher level work with my legs. At almost 11yrs out from that now, I don't really feel that anymore. But it lingered for awhile.

Congrats on your recovery from the initial injury, and everyone else who has recovered from spinal injuries.


----------

